# Hotel near Madrid with Dogs



## steven1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi

We will soon be driving from St Malo to CDS with 2 labradors. We will need to stop north of Madrid.

Does anybody know of any hotels / aparthotels that will accept dogs, preferably a room with it's own entrance from street for ease of walking and toilet.

We'll also have 2 kids with us :scared: This will probably be the longest 3 days of my life!

Steven


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steven_matthews said:


> Hi
> 
> We will soon be driving from St Malo to CDS with 2 labradors. We will need to stop north of Madrid.
> 
> ...


You could be pleasantly surprised! I was dreading the three-day trip from Prague down here with Our Little Azor...OK, only one dog and no kids -only a grown-up one- but it all went smoothly. In fact, it was quite enjoyable.
We stopped in France and only one night in Spain, in a rather nice hotel in Tarragona, so I can't be of much practical help apart from asking the obvious question: have you googled 'dog-friendly hotels in Spain? 
People in Prague tended to think OLA was about to swallow them raw because of his size and muscular build - Czechs rarely walk dogs larger than Labs -; but in fact he's a big softy, as Jo can testify. We thought his size could be a problem here but we found the opposite: there aren't many RRs around and people were very curious, asked what breed he was, what did he eat (I'm always tempted to reply 'children and small furry creatures'). He had his bed and his favourite toys with him and he was extremely well-behaved.
I don't know about Spain as a whole but people round here are extremely dog-friendly.
Labs are gentle, well-behaved creatures as a rule -I'm sure yours are - and you may find the experience enjoyable.....when it's over.
My son kept a photographic record of the journey. We left Prague in ice and thick freezing fog, drove through snow in Germany, it got warmer as we got into Southern France and Northern Spain....then we hit about 3cm of fresh snow in the Granada region.....and it was warm and sunny when we eventually arrived at our destination.
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## steven1975 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply

Yes i've tried google, there are a few hotels that come up, however they all seem to be larger chains, I would prefer somewhere a bit smaller ideally in the campo.

I really do hope that it will be an adventure rather than a disaster, i'm trying to plan the journey to the last detail to make sure it is!

The dogs are quite old so they should travel quite well, it's the 3 and 5 year old I'm more worried about!

Steven


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steven_matthews said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Yes i've tried google, there are a few hotels that come up, however they all seem to be larger chains, I would prefer somewhere a bit smaller ideally in the campo.
> 
> ...


Search this forum 'cos it's been asked before - this year I think!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/46147-somewhere-stay.html#post277455

I was particularly proud of my use of Google maps in this post.:lol:


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

All of the IBIS Hotels accept dogs (and kids!)...give them a try. They're usually not expensive. There are 42 Ibis Hotels in Spain. http://www.ibishotel.com/gb/booking/hotels-list.shtml


----------

